Ask HN: What are some uncommon employee benefits you think are good? - tdhz77
======
JohnFen
There's only one "uncommon" employee benefit that ever actually made a
difference to me: providing the time and (sometimes)money toward continuing
education.

------
billconan
pay for stanford certificate programs

